# Merry Christmas with Pigeons



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

We took pictures for Christmas cards yesterday and I had to share this photo with my PT friends. Here's the whole human family and a just few of our 80 pigeons. 

BACK Left to right: Steve holding Olivia (racing homer), Monica with Vicky (American fantail) and Olga (Tagenrog tumbler), me (Cathy) holding Luke (nun)

FRONT: Alex holding Nicky (Birmingham roller) and Daniel with Gabriel (garden fantail)

BTW, Nicky was an "oops baby" hatched on December 24, 2003.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

What a _sweet_ picture, Cathy!

Licha


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Wonderful* picture Cathy.  
Thank you so much for sharing your family, & a *few* of your birds, with us. 

Cindy


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

What a wonderful picture. Obviously, those birds are well treated and much loved.
Daryl


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Cathy,

What a great picture of you and your family and some of your pigeon family. How did you get the birds to behave so well? ...


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Cathy,

What a great photo of your family holding your beautiful pijies! Nice idea for a personal Christmas Card  

Lindi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cathy, wonderful picture. How in the world did you get all the pigeons to keep still and even look as if they are posing? The entire group (humans and their beloveds  ) is very handsome!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a lovely family pic. I love it.
Thanks so much for sharing.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WELL DONE, Cathy! I join with the rest of our PT members to say, THANKS FOR SHARING!!

BIRDS and HUMANS look well, happy and healthy!

Wishing you and ALL your family, a wonderful HOLIDAY SEASON!


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Thank you all so much! How did we get them to behave? We used our tamest pigeons, LOL. Luke sits on my hand or shoulder and doesn't even try to fly away. Ditto for Gabriel, who is a total people pigeon. Nicky is also a people pigeon and frequently lands on my back when I'm out there cleaning or feeding. Olivia is naturally calm and she likes Steve (she is also his favorite). Vicky and Olga aren't exactly people pigeons, but they're calm. 
We wouldn't attempt this with our Archangels, Vienna Medium-faced tumblers or even most of our rollers. 

It was fun taking the pictures and we only had a few poops and feathers on the kitchen floor afterwards.


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Cathy -- Great picture, thanks for sharing. I'm envious of you having 80 birds!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cathy, 

Terrific!! What a great picture of a great group of humans and pigeons alike I remember you took a picture of Luke and posted it before, he's your "boyfriend", right? lol

Thanks for sharing this very sweet picture of a fine group I don't know who looks prouder, the people or the pigeons


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Birdmom4ever said:


> ........
> 
> It was fun taking the pictures and we only had a few poops and feathers on the kitchen floor afterwards.


That's a very humerous touch to what I'm sure was a fun time for your family of humans and pigeons alike. This is really a great way to send season's greetings to friends and family around the holidays, and a picture you'll all enjoy
in the family album for years to come. Thanks for sharing your photo w/us here
at PT.

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What a wonderful family photo, Cathy! Thanks so much for sharing your lovely family and your birds with us this holiday season!

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Yes, Cathy, it's a real treat to see you and your whole family, not to mention your beautiful birds! 

What a beautiful holiday greeting!

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a nice group of birds and people. The variety of different pigeon breeds is wonderful. Great holiday photo!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Very nice picture........just wondering, which pigeon was the photographer?? since it seems all the humans were in the pic. LOL


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

Thanks for sharing this lovely photo of your lovely family, Cathy... what a great idea for a Christmas card! 



Lovebirds said:


> which pigeon was the photographer?? since it seems all the humans were in the pic. LOL


LOL Renee


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Thank you and you're welcome!  My mom was the photographer--it's been her life-long hobby and she has a real talent for it. 

We liked the idea of holding pigeons in the picture because they are an important part of the family and because the dove is the symbol of the Holy Spirit and of peace.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Cathy,

You have a lovely family, and your birds are beautiful. It is plain to see that the love of pigeons is a family affair. Seasons Greetings to all of you.

Feather


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

What a great picture, Cathy.
It's very nice to see your family ~ human & feathered. 
Hope you have a wonderful holiday. 

Phyll


----------

